# Another building from scrap



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Budget like most is tight. I wanted a project for the rainy weather so decided on a warehose / factory building. Had a bunch of 2 1/2" wide wood strips and some cedar fence boards laying around. I just sort of drew up a quick set of dimensions and started cutting wood. The walls are strips glued together with TitebondIII with 7/16 sq. cedar framing. I made the walls and glued them together and added more framing where needed.











I used 1/8 acrylic sheet for the roof and awnings over the loading docks. Two coats of acrylic primer and one coat of acrylic exterior paint inside and out. Door and window openings were cut with a jig saw. Not real smooth but O.K. if you don't look to close. Here's the rear loading dock with awnings installed, braces are .060 galvanized wire, doors are from aluminum beer cans.Barrels are pvc pipe (a little oversize for i:29) but that's waht I had on hand.



















Truck loading dock side. Found some vinyl letter sets at Michaels they hold up outdoors and can be painted whatever color you wish.










Here's the almost finished product temporarily put on the layout to see how it looks. Still have some roof details to finish.
This is not a "fine scale" model, but looks O.K. from 3 - 4 feet away. Overall dimensions 15 x 30" 11" high


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Great Job Joe!!!... I'm impressed.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant! It never would have occurred to me that tongue & groove cedar would look like pre-fab concrete.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A Very nice job!! ... and that's no BS here.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Burl, that's not T&G . It's just strips about 2 1/2 wide and about 5/16 thick. I beveled the edges with a little Stanley mini-plane. and glued 'em together with Titebond III 

Joe


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Coming from you Richard, that's a great compliment Thank you. I truly admire your work 

Joe


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice addition to your layout Joe. Looks Great to me.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done. A very credible building. 

Terl


----------

